# Gyno



## zachargi (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello, I am new having problems with gyno ordered some nolvadex just waiting for levram to ship out how long do i have before this becomes permanent?


----------



## smithstetics (Jun 1, 2015)

In on answers, I too have gyno, but i'm ordering letro/tamox(nolva)


----------



## hellrebel (Sep 18, 2015)

i hope its not too late . you guys should have yours AI on hand before anything else . and use them on first signs or tender sore of eatchin niples


----------



## Axillist (Sep 18, 2015)

Thread's a year old but I agree with Hellrebel. Have your crap on hand before you need it. If you hit it fast you should be fine as long as you haven't developed any hard nodules. My go to is raloxifene with exemestane. You can swap in letrozole with Raloxifene if you want to hit it fast for a week or two but i'd swap over to exemestane again to avoid the estrogen rebound.

My guess is that by now the original poster is a C cup!


----------



## werewolf (Apr 22, 2016)

Lol I'm always keeping Ai at hand (anastover, tamox etc).


----------

